# Hinge help!



## Jtina95 (Mar 12, 2021)

I recently acquired this vintage record cabinet and the hinges need replacing but I’m pretty new to woodworking/refinishing and don’t know what type of hinge this is so I was wondering if someone could help me with what I would need to look up to find a replacement hinge !








this is a photo of the cabinet opened








thanks !


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm not sure, but it looks like it could be a hinge type that supports the lid in the open position until you push it down or somehow release it. It could also have a soft close mechanism that keeps the lid from slamming shut. Try a search for "lid support hinge". You say "it needs replacing". Why? What is wrong with it?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes that is a self supporting hinge. I can't help you with an exact replacement for such a vintage design. I t may be possible you could substitute a pair of support hinges like these? 40 inch-Pound Lid-Stay Torsion Hinge, Rustic Bronze, 1 per Pack - Cabinet And Furniture Hinges - Amazon.com


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

@Jtina95 welcome to the forum. What is the problem with the old hinges? Before buying new hinges I'd try removing the old, clean and lube them etc. Unless there is something like a broken spring it should be possible to restore them.

Out of curiosity, what is the brand of the cabinet? Arvin?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

What you want is a type of spring hinge or torsion hinge. The problem with the one that @Dave McCann recommended is that the way it mounts doesn't match your needs. The back of the lid would not sit flush with the rest of the stereo console top. You need a torsion or spring hinge that mounts flat on both surfaces.

Torsion hinges stay in whatever position you leave them in, but you must compute and buy the correct inch-pounds for your needs, or they will be too stiff or too weak (and not hold the lid up). The ones Dave recommended were 40 inch-pounds. Two of them would add up to 80 inch-pounds. They come in different ratings, so get what you need.

Formula: Total inch-pounds that you need = (lid depth x lid weight) / 2
Lid depth is the front to back measurement in decimal inches. Example: 11.5 inches
Lid weight is in decimal pounds. Example: 10.75 pounds (which is 10 pounds, 12 ounces)


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> The problem with the one that @Dave McCann recommended is that the way it mounts doesn't match your needs. The back of the lid would not sit flush with the rest of the stereo console top. You need a torsion or spring hinge that mounts flat on both surfaces.


These are designed for both overlay and flush mount. As one can see on the jig instructions, the back of the lid sits flush. 









Obviously if the new hinge is thicker than the old hinge plate shown under the lid, then the new hinge would require the proper depth of mortise to accommodate the increased thickness. I just figured that would not need to be explained to a seasoned woodworker, my bad.
OLD
















NEW Note, This would only be required if the new hinge plate is thicker than the old.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, but @Jtina95 is new to woodworking, and I doubt he/she wants to cut mortices. 

I found Futaba Torque Hinges, which may work. They come in 15 inch-pound and 40 inch-pound types. Jtina95 can use the formula above to see what is appropriate.

I note that neither of the two hinges (yours or Futaba) offer a spring assist. I suspect the original ones do.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Yes, but @Jtina95 is new to woodworking, and I doubt he/she wants to cut mortices.
> 
> I found Futaba Torque Hinges, which may work. They come in 15 inch-pound and 40 inch-pound types. Jtina95 can use the formula above to see what is appropriate.
> 
> I note that neither of the two hinges (yours or Futaba) offer a spring assist. I suspect the original ones do.


Might be even more helpful if you would be willing to share where you found them?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Sorry, it was a quick search away, and I found different sites with wildly varying prices. A search for "torsion hinge" and a search for "torque hinge" would be helpful. Here is what I found:

Manufacturer of the Futaba Torque Hinge, mentioned above:
https://www.usfutaba.com/product/torque-hinge/

Expensive here?
https://www.wwhardware.com/us-futaba-torque-lid-hinge

Amazon has them too, but I didn't have a chance to verify the torque specs:
Based on price, I think this is the 40 inch-pound version:
https://www.amazon.com/Futaba-UF24111-62-065-2-0-62-Stainless-Steel44/dp/B07F7RKQQ5/
Less expensive, so I think this is the 15 inch-pound version:
https://smile.amazon.com/Futaba-UF24111-62-049-1-0-88-Stainless-Steel44/dp/B07F7F5VKN/

Here is someone who has several hinges that may be suitable. I did not have time to inspect them individually:
https://www.hingeoutlet.com/collections/torque-hinges

Note: All of the hinges mentioned above resist motion and should keep the lid open (if properly chosen for the correct inch-pound spec), but none of them have spring assist for lifting the lid, which is what the original hinges probably did.


----------



## Jtina95 (Mar 12, 2021)

yomanbill said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like it could be a hinge type that supports the lid in the open position until you push it down or somehow release it. It could also have a soft close mechanism that keeps the lid from slamming shut. Try a search for "lid support hinge". You say "it needs replacing". Why? What is wrong with it?


Yes it keeps the lid open until you push it down, one of them is broken so I’d like to replace both!


----------



## Jtina95 (Mar 12, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> @Jtina95 welcome to the forum.  What is the problem with the old hinges? Before buying new hinges I'd try removing the old, clean and lube them etc. Unless there is something like a broken spring it should be possible to restore them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the brand of the cabinet? Arvin?


Thanks I figured it was the best place for advice! One is broken I just figured I’d take a picture of the one that wasn’t. I’m not entirely sure because it doesn’t appear to have any names on it but the paperwork for the record player and stereo in it say Gerrad and Westinghouse!


----------



## Jtina95 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Yes, but @Jtina95 is new to woodworking, and I doubt he/she wants to cut mortices.
> 
> I found Futaba Torque Hinges, which may work. They come in 15 inch-pound and 40 inch-pound types. Jtina95 can use the formula above to see what is appropriate.
> 
> I note that neither of the two hinges (yours or Futaba) offer a spring assist. I suspect the original ones do.


I will definitely try the ones you have suggested! I’m just not sure how heavy the lid is because I haven’t taken it off. I don’t know if the originals had springs because it doesn’t seem to lift itself you have to lift it yourself but they could just be really rusted and not working properly. But it seems when you lift it all the way it shuts a bit and then stops.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Jtina95 said:


> I will definitely try the ones you have suggested! I’m just not sure how heavy the lid is because I haven’t taken it off. I don’t know if the originals had springs because it doesn’t seem to lift itself you have to lift it yourself but they could just be really rusted and not working properly. But it seems when you lift it all the way it shuts a bit and then stops.


I like @Bob Bengal's idea of cleaning and trying to understand the existing hinges first.

Another source may be antique hardware stores. You might try contacting Muff's Antique Hardware in Orange, CA. They sell to people all over the country:
http://www.muffshardware.com
There may be other similar shops around the country, or they could be unique. We have known them for decades as a local store.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I think Blum supply these type of hinges.
johnep


----------



## RBhoffmann (Dec 12, 2020)

Probably made by WeberKnapp in the 60's or 70's. They still are in the hinge business, but not these counterbalance designs (more heavy duty, industrial, ergonomic, and military these days). Find a replacement (almost exact) from this company: https://southco.com/en_us_int/ca-50-101-50

I have found some online sources for these (Southco) priced at $85 each and higher (new of course). You could try ebay or as others stated an antique hardware outfit.

Or, just search for Counter Balance Hinges and get some newer technology...


----------



## RBhoffmann (Dec 12, 2020)

RBhoffmann said:


> Probably made by WeberKnapp in the 60's or 70's. They still are in the hinge business, but not these counterbalance designs (more heavy duty, industrial, ergonomic, and military these days). Find a replacement (almost exact) from this company: https://southco.com/en_us_int/ca-50-101-50
> 
> I have found some online sources for these (Southco) priced at $85 each and higher (new of course). You could try ebay or as others stated an antique hardware outfit.
> 
> Or, just search for Counter Balance Hinges and get some newer technology...


Better still: Counterbalance Hinge, Steel, Powder Coat, Black from their online store $58.20! Go figure...


----------

